# Banes bite is starting to improve greatly



## Jmoore728 (Oct 17, 2013)

I've noticed the past couple weeks that banes bite is much more calm and firm. I was having issues with him starting with a full bite then he was allowing it to slip to the end of his mouth. I've been playing tug and making him fight/hang on longer. Before, I was giving him the tug after a few seconds and I think I probably caused the bad habit. I wasn't make him work for it all previously. 

Or, do you think since he is older, (10 months old now) is the reason he is showing more confidence and grip strength? 

Also, he didn't have much ball drive/toy drive early on. He has always loved the tugs, flirt pole, and bite pillow. But now, I've been doing more obedience with his tug like toy and it's a lot more flashy and fast compared to food treats. Early on he had high food drive, but the toy he responds to much faster now. His Platz is instant with it......Along with everything else. Maybe his drives are starting to really kick in now.....Normal?


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Congrats! I think it is due to all your practice and also that your technique is improving and so Bane is improving.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Many dogs don't show their real drives until around your dog's age, it seems to me that specially the males.

My dog always liked balls and tugs, but didn't get crazy about them until around 10 months old 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

He sounds just like my 10month old! Even when you said no ball drive at first and the obeidience. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

